# Securing stair railing posts in bluestone/brick stair assembly



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you bore holes into the ground and make the rail posts exterior to the stairs?


----------



## giansean (Mar 4, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Can you bore holes into the ground and make the rail posts exterior to the stairs?


Not with this existing deck kit at least, and not easily (or attractively) otherwise. Is brick/bluestone THAT brittle that it will not work at all? This design is not uncommon in the area at least (though most of the railings are metal... you can blame my wife for wanting to be different lol)


----------



## giansean (Mar 4, 2015)

giansean said:


> Not with this existing deck kit at least, and not easily (or attractively) otherwise. Is brick/bluestone THAT brittle that it will not work at all? This design is not uncommon in the area at least (though most of the railings are metal... you can blame my wife for wanting to be different lol)


So apparently it IS that brittle. I spoke to a couple of engineers via the customer service line at Simpson (the strong-tie folks... can't say enough good things about the guys I spoke with today... super helpful) and both agreed it was a very poor idea to go with my original plan, unless I was into solid concrete. They also suggested sinking some footing holes and going outside with the posts. That may be the only way 

Well, if you see that mason in the pic, don't hire him lol


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Might you be able to drill some holes into brick and mount the posts to the brick sides of the stairs?


----------



## giansean (Mar 4, 2015)

It's possible if I used wood and notched where it passes over the proud edge of the bluestone. Wouldn't that cause the same type of problem w/ the bricks potentially popping/cracking though?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

giansean said:


> It's possible if I used wood and notched where it passes over the proud edge of the bluestone. Wouldn't that cause the same type of problem w/ the bricks potentially popping/cracking though?


I would be looking at cheating and use the ground of if you plan on a concrete deck in the future anchor to that.


----------



## giansean (Mar 4, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> I would be looking at cheating and use the ground of if you plan on a concrete deck in the future anchor to that.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE3PKWU4at8


At the end of the day, if I bit the bullet and epoxied studs and nutted posts to the bluestone and brick as per original plan, would it absolutely positively shatter apart if any weight was put on the post? Or is it a crap shoot? There seems to be enough folks on the Internet that attempt this (and some companies seem to say go for it) but I don't hear about a lot of success or failure stories. 

I'll add that old school New Haven CT brick is solid pretty well hard. Not like it has magical properties or anything, but it certainly won't turn into soft clay if left in the rain.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

giansean said:


> At the end of the day, if I bit the bullet and epoxied studs and nutted posts to the bluestone and brick as per original plan, would it absolutely positively shatter apart if any weight was put on the post? Or is it a crap shoot? There seems to be enough folks on the Internet that attempt this (and some companies seem to say go for it) but I don't hear about a lot of success or failure stories.
> 
> I'll add that old school New Haven CT brick is solid pretty well hard. Not like it has magical properties or anything, but it certainly won't turn into soft clay if left in the rain.


I have no experience with bluestone. If you have footing under the brick, maybe drill all the way down and epoxy rod right to the footing. You would have to be sure there is no movement in the base of your post. 
I don't like taking chances, I think it would be safer to go to the ground just beside the stairs.


----------



## giansean (Mar 4, 2015)

Was reading on my phone and did not notice the Ox posts the first time. That might actually be an ingenious workaround. Will they sustain a lot of lateral force? Imagine so if they hold up fences subject to wind shear


----------

